# Sherlock



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2014)

The last thread was ancient. 

 So, season 3 started, at least here in the US we got the first episode last Sunday. 

Have you seen it? What are your thoughts?

Me, I liked it. But I felt like everything was a bit off. I mean it had it's really funny bits, but part of it felt like fan service was outweighing the actual, I don't know, story or something.

 Like I felt Sherlock coming back, yeah, he would like one-up-ing everyone, but I just felt he'd do it in a different way, especially with Watson. I'm not sure, just something like Watson having a faint belief Sherlock was alive, but at the same time, fighting what he knew was a reality that he was dead. Like an idea I had was, I don't know, something like Sherlock mails a package to himself at 221B, and Watson takes it as a clue and it leads to the mystery and him trying to find out/prove Sherlock is alive. 

 I mean it had it's really adorable bits, but some of it felt like fan service taken too far.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I mean it had it's really adorable bits, but some of it felt like fan service taken too far.


Yeah, I definitely think that too.



Spoiler: All three episodes sort of but I don't go into specifics at all



I felt that the plot twists in this series were too obvious. I don't think it's because of bad writing, just that since TV has to be shocking for the ratings so now audiences have gotten used to plot twists so now they guess things outrageous to guess them. Those outrageous things turn out to be true.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to like it. Now I have a grudge because of issues in real life.
That totally makes sense, right.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 28, 2014)

yes yes yes i needed this thread

I really liked Season 3! After Season 2, which I thought was way less interesting and reviewable than S1, I felt a bit of relief when I started watching this season. I agree, some plot points were pretty predictable (like in His Last Vow) but I found the whole season to be very enjoyable. The Sign of Three is becoming one of my top episodes, along with The Great Game and The Blind Banker.


----------

